# Thanksgiving



## vortrit (Nov 17, 2007)

So besides me who's going to cheat big time!?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 17, 2007)

46,000,000 Turkeys will get killed for Thanksgiving.  That's just horrible.  What a tragic thing to do.  46,000,000 million creatures slaughtered ...


----------



## DOMS (Nov 17, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> 46,000,000 Turkeys will get killed for Thanksgiving.  That's just horrible.  What a tragic thing to do.  46,000,000 million creatures slaughtered ...



Save a turkey, kill a Mexican.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 17, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Save a turkey, kill a Mexican.



I actually lawled at that.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Nov 17, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Save a turkey, kill a Mexican.



even if shes a hottie?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 17, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Save a turkey, kill a Mexican.








YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## ZECH (Nov 17, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> 46,000,000 Turkeys will get killed for Thanksgiving.  That's just horrible.  What a tragic thing to do.  46,000,000 million creatures slaughtered ...



I'm frying two of them!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 17, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 






YouTube Video


----------



## danzik17 (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh I fully expect to leave this November/December with an additional 0.5lb or so of fat or so I need to cut off in the following year.  I follow the same cycle every year with Thanksgiving and Christmas


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 17, 2007)

dg806 said:


> I'm frying two of them!







YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Nov 17, 2007)

danzik17 said:


> Oh I fully expect to leave this November/December with an additional 0.5lb or so of fat or so I need to cut off in the following year.  I follow the same cycle every year with Thanksgiving and Christmas



Well I will only cheat on the actual day of Thanksgiving and Christmas so it's usually not to bad, and I usually do a week long cutting phase after both.


----------



## Pr0blemChild21 (Nov 17, 2007)

wooooo the best cheat meal of the whole year.  someone told me that in order for you to burn off the calories you consume on thanksgiving, you have to run atleast 20 miles....


----------



## danzik17 (Nov 17, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Well I will only cheat on the actual day of Thanksgiving and Christmas so it's usually not to bad, and I usually do a week long cutting phase after both.



I don't specifically cut right after, but I'm more or less the same on only cheating those two days a lot.

Still, 0.5lb is only around 1800 calories.  Between 2 holidays where eating is like the MAIN event in my family, I can easily pack an extra 900 calories a day.  Easily.


----------



## danny81 (Nov 17, 2007)

i wish i have my school weigh ins the day after lol. so all im eating is one piece of turkey lol.


----------



## 33sun33 (Nov 17, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Save a turkey, kill a Mexican.



Someone please tell me why this is supposed to be funny. Because it sounds extremely fucked up to me on a number of levels.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 17, 2007)

33sun33 said:


> Someone please tell me why this is supposed to be funny. Because it sounds extremely fucked up to me on a number of levels.


Uh ohh.  Are you a messican?


----------



## bigsahm21 (Nov 18, 2007)

On Thanksgiving all you do is put away an extra 900 calories?

Man Thanksgiving dinner for me is probably close to 4000 cals...seeing as how my favorite dishes are the pie and anything swimming in gravy.  Throw in a nice, big pancake breakfast and leftovers later on that night, and you're looking at one biiiig cheat.


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 18, 2007)

HialeahChico305 said:


> even if shes a hottie?


Especially then. That kind tends to reproduce.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 18, 2007)

See this is where you being a dedicated person with a specific lifestyle comes in handy.  Your body will not even notice the extra calories because you'll just get out there and keep on doin' what you do ...


----------



## danzik17 (Nov 18, 2007)

bigsahm21 said:


> On Thanksgiving all you do is put away an extra 900 calories?
> 
> Man Thanksgiving dinner for me is probably close to 4000 cals...seeing as how my favorite dishes are the pie and anything swimming in gravy.  Throw in a nice, big pancake breakfast and leftovers later on that night, and you're looking at one biiiig cheat.



Oh the dinner is goddamn huge, but net I only add an overall 900 cals.  I generally skip the meal beforehand so that I'm actually hungry, and I'm usually way too full for the meal 3 hours after 

So that one meal is about 400 + 400 + 400 + 900 = 2100 calories for me I'm estimating


----------



## KelJu (Nov 18, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> See this is where you being a dedicated person with a specific lifestyle comes in handy.  Your body will not even notice the extra calories because you'll just get out there and keep on doin' what you do ...



My reading has lead me to believe that it is actually good for you. It keeps your body from going into homeostasis. Dedicated lifters would benefit from doing this every 7 to 10 days.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Nov 18, 2007)

33sun33 said:


> Someone please tell me why this is supposed to be funny. Because it sounds extremely fucked up to me on a number of levels.



who said it was funny?


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm not sure I agree with the whole idea of cheating often.  I've had better results with no cheats.  Although I do increase my carbs alot on lifting days.  Actually lower fats/higher carbs seem to work better for me anyways.


----------



## KentDog (Nov 18, 2007)

bigsahm21 said:


> On Thanksgiving all you do is put away an extra 900 calories?
> 
> Man Thanksgiving dinner for me is probably close to 4000 cals...seeing as how my favorite dishes are the pie and anything swimming in gravy.  Throw in a nice, big pancake breakfast and leftovers later on that night, and you're looking at one biiiig cheat.


That's what I was thinking. I do at least 4000 cals Thanksgiving dinner alone as well. Throw gravy on everything and eat half the pie.


----------



## danzik17 (Nov 18, 2007)

KentDog said:


> That's what I was thinking. I do at least 4000 cals Thanksgiving dinner alone as well. Throw gravy on everything and eat half the pie.



I just can't do it 

I don't mind cheating, but there is a point where a little voice in my head just goes "is this really fucking necessary?"


----------



## DOMS (Nov 18, 2007)

danzik17 said:


> I don't mind cheating, but there is a point where a little voice in my head just goes "is this really fucking necessary?"



Odds are, someone went through a lot of hard work to make you a very special meal.  The least you could do is enjoy it.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 18, 2007)

danzik17 said:


> I just can't do it
> 
> I don't mind cheating, but there is a point where a little voice in my head just goes "is this really fucking necessary?"


No rules say you gotta pound down the chow to an exxxcessive abundance.


----------



## danzik17 (Nov 18, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Odds are, someone went through a lot of hard work to make you a very special meal.  The least you could do is enjoy it.



Oh compared to the rest of my family I probably eat twice as much easily.  I'm just saying I draw the line at dipping each piece of turkey into a huge pool of gravy.

I'd rather just eat more turkey


----------



## Namo (Nov 19, 2007)

I like to wake up early, eat a small breakfast, have an intense workout, then pig out all day.  I am not so concerned with extra calories, I am not about body building as much as I am about strength training, so I could care less if I get a little fatter, it'll burn itself of in time.

Its only a couple of times a year that I do it, so I go all out... screw it, gotta live a little


----------



## vortrit (Nov 19, 2007)

Namo said:


> I like to wake up early, eat a small breakfast, have an intense workout, then pig out all day.  I am not so concerned with extra calories, I am not about body building as much as I am about strength training, so I could care less if I get a little fatter, it'll burn itself of in time.
> 
> Its only a couple of times a year that I do it, so I go all out... screw it, gotta live a little



Yeah, almost the same here, but I'd rather just not pack on too much fat. There are a lot of things I won't even eat on a cheat either. Pies and stuff I won't bother with. It's not like someone is making them from scratch anyway. They will just be store boughten, so it's no big deal to pass. I'll mostly eat clean but pack down a massive amount of calories.


----------



## Nate K (Nov 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Save a turkey, kill a Mexican.


----------



## Namo (Nov 19, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> 46,000,000 Turkeys will get killed for Thanksgiving.  That's just horrible.  What a tragic thing to do.  46,000,000 million creatures slaughtered ...



seriously?  turkeys are dumb animals anyway....   

enjoy your tofurkey....   I am eating bird souls


yummmmmm


----------



## DOMS (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 19, 2007)

Namo said:


> seriously?  *turkeys are dumb animals anyway*....
> 
> enjoy your tofurkey....   I am eating bird souls
> 
> ...





> They are the ultimate "bird brain." Turkeys are so stupid that they have been known to look up during a rainstorm and drown themselves.



Dude you're new here so you don't know my sarcasm yet   ... but no I'm not serious.  Enjoy your T-day Namo and welcome to IM.


Even Bush likes turkey ...


----------



## Namo (Nov 19, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Dude you're new here so you don't know my sarcasm yet   ... but no I'm not serious.  Enjoy your T-day Namo and welcome to IM.
> 
> 
> Even Bush likes turkey ...



ok, good... gotcha       seemed kinda weird to me that someone on here would feel bad about eating turkey, seeing as most of our dietary staples are chicken

thanks, enjoy yours too....

and I am kind of a sarcastic dick myself, but its all in good fun


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 19, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> YouTube Video



Holy shit.  How does it catch fire though?  Is it gas powered?


----------



## DOMS (Nov 19, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Holy shit.  How does it catch fire though?  Is it gas powered?



That reminds me of a story my boss told me.

Boeing wanted to test how a new model plane would hold up getting hit by a bird.  So they commissioned a company to build a "chicken gun".  Pretty much, it was a cannon that fired a store bought chicken.

So, Boeing purchased the gun and took it back for testing.

They shot it at the plane.  The chicken went right through the windshield, the pilot's chair and embedded itself in the bulkhead.

Boeing called the manufacturer and demanded that they fix the gun, because, _obviously_, it was far stronger than they ordered.  After a little back and forth, the manufacturer told them to thaw the chickens before they fired them at a plane.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 19, 2007)

33sun33 said:


> Someone please tell me why this is supposed to be funny. Because it sounds extremely fucked up to me on a number of levels.


 



BoneCrusher said:


> Uh ohh.  Are you a messican?





No chance. His sig says he's 6'3".


----------



## vortrit (Nov 19, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Holy shit.  How does it catch fire though?  Is it gas powered?



Propane.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 19, 2007)

Namo said:


> ok, good... gotcha       seemed kinda weird to me that someone on here would feel bad about eating turkey, seeing as most of our dietary staples are chicken
> 
> thanks, enjoy yours too....
> 
> and *I am kind of a sarcastic dick myself, but its all in good fun*


You'll do well here then


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 19, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Holy shit.  How does it catch fire though?  Is it gas powered?


Big ass propane burner underneath ...


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 19, 2007)

Hmph.  All ive ever seen were electric ones.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 19, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Hmph.  All ive ever seen were electric ones.



My dad has a propane one. He uses it to cook fish.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 21, 2007)

Anyone who doesn't cheat on Thanksgiving should be punched in the nuts.  

My wife and I have a tradition of working out first thing in the morning, watching the Macy's parade, then eating like rabid dogs the rest of the day.  TWO meals...lunch at my mom's, dinner with her family.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 21, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, almost the same here, but I'd rather just not pack on too much fat. There are a lot of things I won't even eat on a cheat either. Pies and stuff I won't bother with. It's not like someone is making them from scratch anyway. They will just be store boughten, so it's no big deal to pass. I'll mostly eat clean but pack down a massive amount of calories.


I make everything from scratch, including my own pies and pie crust.  

I probably eat close to 10K in calories on TDay


----------



## DOMS (Nov 21, 2007)

Jodi said:


> I make everything from scratch, including my own pies and pie crust.



I gladly accept your offer to come over for homemade pie on Thanksgiving.  I'll see you tomorrow.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey why not, last year Ivonne and P came over   Actually this year, I'm going to Vegas


----------



## Av8tor (Nov 21, 2007)

Jodi said:


> I probably eat close to 10K in calories on TDay




Me too!  I'll probably consume 4000 calories just in alcohol during the next two days....  I've been cutting for over a month, so I could care less about dieting for the next two days..  I'm working my legs tonight, then I'll get up and run 4-5 miles in the morning and then it's time to eat!!    I'll work-out and run on Friday but I'll still eat lots of left-overs and have drinks with the family.... Come Saturday, it's back to the grind. 

Happy Thanksgiving everybody.


----------



## danzik17 (Nov 21, 2007)

Workout on T-Day?  Hell no!  This is my off-week, and I plan to gas up both figuratively and literally.

God help anyone standing behind me when I do squats next Monday.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 21, 2007)

YouTube Video











Happy thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 21, 2007)

Jodi said:


> I make everything from scratch, including my own pies and pie crust.
> 
> I probably eat close to 10K in calories on TDay



My step mom can, but she broke her foot so her and my dad are not cooking this year. I'm going over to my mom's and she buys all of her pies, so I probably won't eat any.


----------



## Hoglander (Nov 21, 2007)

Have a good T-Day. : )

It's like going to the gym. You must push yourself beyond your previous max.


----------



## Uthinkso (Nov 21, 2007)

I honestly don't worry about what I eat on these days. I eat from the good foods available. Its hard for me to stay straight at times, and I fear by stopping off at indulgence alley that I'd go fully off the wagon. 

Happy Thanksgiving to All !!!

Lions v.s. Packers game may actually be good this year too.


----------



## Pr0blemChild21 (Nov 21, 2007)

danzik17 said:


> Workout on T-Day?  Hell no!  This is my off-week, and I plan to gas up both figuratively and literally.
> 
> God help anyone standing behind me when I do squats next Monday.





HAHAAA i hear that man.  takin this week off as well.  next week is gonna suck getting back in the grind.  i love the avatar btw and made it my wallpaper. good inspiration right there


----------



## vortrit (Nov 22, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> Anyone who doesn't cheat on Thanksgiving should be punched in the nuts.
> 
> My wife and I have a tradition of working out first thing in the morning, watching the Macy's parade, then eating like rabid dogs the rest of the day.  TWO meals...lunch at my mom's, dinner with her family.



I have done my part.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 22, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> I honestly don't worry about what I eat on these days. I eat from the good foods available. Its hard for me to stay straight at times, and I fear by stopping off at indulgence alley that I'd go fully off the wagon.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to All !!!
> 
> Lions v.s. Packers game may actually be good this year too.



Yeah the Packers played like shit, and still kicked there shitty ass.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 22, 2007)

madden looks skinny as hell in that photo!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 22, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Yeah the Packers played like shit, and still kicked there shitty ass.



Fucking eh brother.


----------



## ptwannabe (Nov 22, 2007)

oh man I picked up one pecan pie cupcake thing tonight after that I couldnt stop myself, I hate thanksgiving


----------



## Uthinkso (Nov 23, 2007)

Yeah Madden does look thin in that shot, must be the tie. 

Yeah we didn't do the best on that outting with the packers. What pissed me off was how we abandonned the rushing game. On the opening drive we backed them up all the way to the end zone, then got a stupid penalty and were forced to kick. For those that didn't see the game, that was the order of the day.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 23, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Yeah Madden does look thin in that shot, must be the tie.
> 
> Yeah we didn't do the best on that outting with the packers. What pissed me off was how we abandonned the rushing game. On the opening drive we backed them up all the way to the end zone, then got a stupid penalty and were forced to kick. For those that didn't see the game, that was the order of the day.




Packers sucked balls as well though.

Once you are losing it is hard to keep up the running game.


----------

